# Attention: 3Avape is running the monthly #giveaways activity~



## 3avape (7/9/16)

Hello Vapers,
It's been a while since our last *#giveaways *activity, now we'd like to try something different to make this activity funnier.

*How to join us?*
1. Rate and like the post.
2. Tag at least 2 friends and comment with a sentence of no more than 10 words to introduce 3Avape.

Date: From now to 14th Sept by 10:00am Beijing time.
By 20th Sept, we will pick out 2 comments we like the most and then announce the winners.

*There will be 2 winners, and each will be awarded a IJOY Limitless XL Tank-Silver.*






Good luck everybody!
Best regards,
3Avape

Reactions: Like 18 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/9/16)

.



@3avape is in the house with best prices and prizes! 

@Lukeness @Chronix @anton


----------



## Stosta (7/9/16)

@Sickboy77 @Imtiaaz 

Love a vendor that does #giveaways!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

@Stosta @Kalashnikov 

Much LOVE to @3avape for giving back to the people!


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/9/16)

@Greyz @TheVapeApe 
Competitions are the best thing since sliced bread, welldone @3avape


----------



## 3avape (7/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> .
> 
> 
> I cannot say much @3avape as I have not ordered from you, but man they have a lot of cool stuff in stock and their pricing is awesome. Also love giveaways and always immensely grateful to our international vendors for these giveaways.
> ...


Thank you for joining the competition, please use less than 10 words.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> @Greyz @TheVapeApe
> Competitions are the best thing since sliced bread, welldone @3avape



Sneaky sneaky @Sickboy77 dual entry lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/9/16)

3avape said:


> Thank you for joining the competition, please use less than 10 words.


Done  Sorry a bit of a sleepy morning on my side.


----------



## 3avape (7/9/16)

Stosta said:


> @Sickboy77 @Imtiaaz
> 
> Love a vendor that does #giveaways!


Apologize for the inconvenience, just changed the rule to "Use no more than 10 words to introduce 3Avape", feel it may be better than ask someone to praise us.


----------



## 3avape (7/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> @Stosta @Kalashnikov
> 
> Much LOVE to @3avape for giving back to the people!


Apologize for the inconvenience, just changed the rule to "Use no more than 10 words to introduce 3Avape", feel it may be better than ask someone to praise us.


----------



## PsyCLown (7/9/16)

3avape #giveaways are the best #giveaways 

@Firefly96 @Mark121m


----------



## Greyz (7/9/16)

@Ugi @dwayne19420
Great competition @3avape! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mark121m (7/9/16)

Woooo oooooh

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (7/9/16)

@3avape Your specialised supplier for vape goodies!

@Lim @BLFM


----------



## RichJB (7/9/16)

3avape - the spiritual home of vapemail!

@PsyCLown, @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (7/9/16)

It's a Vape Giveway Hooray @3avape
@Brootiform @Bearshare

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVapeApe (7/9/16)

@3avape A+ quality products, A+ prices & A+ Customer Service

@Stosta @Clint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (8/9/16)

Introducing @3avape the vendor with the best giveaways.

@ddk1979 @Nico_gti

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/9/16)

The_Ice said:


> Introducing @3avape the vendor with the best giveaways.
> 
> @ddk1979 @Nico_gti




Thanks. I'm going to sit this one out @The_Ice but I'll be rooting for you. 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/9/16)

Thank you @3avape for another awesome competition, you guys rock.

@Viashen @OreO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (10/9/16)

@3avape, Always 3 steps ahead of the vape game!!! 

@AlexL @wiesbang 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico_gti (10/9/16)

@3avape vaping the competition away again... 
@Silver @brotiform

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL (10/9/16)

thanks for the tag to the competition mate  @Vape0206.... hows the Melo tank going after its repair..


----------



## AlexL (10/9/16)

@3avape... No 1 destination for a vaper nation... 
@Andre @Rob Fisher


----------



## Vape0206 (10/9/16)

AlexL said:


> thanks for the tag to the competition mate  @Vape0206.... hows the Melo tank going after its repair..


No prob buddy.. I actually sold it.. Then swapped the pico for a vtc.. Bought a metropolis sub ohm tank.. Sold that.. Then got a smok tfv4 mini and now i got an avo 24 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viashen (10/9/16)

@3avape Fantastic products With Even Better Prices

@Clouds4Days @Seanc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL (10/9/16)

hey @Vape0206....... lol... lol... i am hearing you.... my avo 24 retired all my other atomizers.. have not touched anything else for a month now .. those Avo's rock......... twisted clapton ..0.22ohm runs up to 80w smooth rich vape... the flavor and the clouds... mmmmmm..... lets jus not talk about the juice consumption


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Sneaky sneaky @Sickboy77 dual entry lol


My bad, didnt notice that... deleted 1 of them. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vape0206 (10/9/16)

AlexL said:


> View attachment 67117
> hey @Vape0206....... lol... lol... i am hearing you.... my avo 24 retired all my other atomizers.. have not touched anything else for a month now .. those Avo's rock......... twisted clapton ..0.22ohm runs up to 80w smooth rich vape... the flavor and the clouds... mmmmmm..... lets jus not talk about the juice consumption


Lol i only got the avo 24 yesterday bru.. So i still need to experiment with claptons or dual twisted claptons

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Lol i only got the avo 24 yesterday bru.. So i still need to experiment with claptons or dual twisted claptons
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Avo 24 is an amazing rdta


----------



## Vape0206 (10/9/16)

@Clouds4Days it definitely is.. But i dont think im gonna be too extravagant with the builds or go too low on the resistance coz i need to conserve juice lol #lifeofastudent      

Thats the reason im always looking for comps to enter where i can win juice.. So far i only one once haha

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (11/9/16)

@3avape , innovative products , groundbreaking prices and top quality service to match!

@PsyCLown @Neuk


----------



## Clouds4Days (11/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> @Clouds4Days it definitely is.. But i dont think im gonna be too extravagant with the builds or go too low on the resistance coz i need to conserve juice lol #lifeofastudent
> 
> Thats the reason im always looking for comps to enter where i can win juice.. So far i only one once haha
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



She is a juice guzzler. When i first picked her up used her for a week and realised at the rate shes drinking im gonna need to sell mods just to sustain her 

I dont use her as my daily run around but when im at home.
And i been using her more offten with diy juice.


----------



## ebi20manu (11/9/16)

@3avape here to fulfill all your vape fantasies!!!

@MorneW @RA Seedat


----------



## Vape0206 (12/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> She is a juice guzzler. When i first picked her up used her for a week and realised at the rate shes drinking im gonna need to sell mods just to sustain her
> 
> I dont use her as my daily run around but when im at home.
> And i been using her more offten with diy juice.


Its mind blowing how she guzzles all that juice so quick.. I might need to get me another rta.. I have a smok tfv4 mini clone but the rba section eint working for some reason 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Its mind blowing how she guzzles all that juice so quick.. I might need to get me another rta.. I have a smok tfv4 mini clone but the rba section eint working for some reason
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Moonshot 22mm cant go wrong


----------



## Vape0206 (12/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Moonshot 22mm cant go wrong


Love the look of the moonshot.. Juice consumption noticeably less? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Love the look of the moonshot.. Juice consumption noticeably less?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Yeah does use less bud.
Avo 24 is a 5ml tank
Moonshot is a 2ml tank

With the Avo i would go between 15-20 ml a day (3-4 fills)

On the moonshot im going through about 8-10ml a day (4-5 fills)


----------



## Vape0206 (12/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah does use less bud.
> Avo 24 is a 5ml tank
> Moonshot is a 2ml tank
> 
> ...


Cool.. I actually wanted to try the griffin. 

I have a smok tfv4 mini which is a clone but the rba eint working for some reason. So i need to somehow sell/swap that to fund a new rta. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> No prob buddy.. I actually sold it.. Then swapped the pico for a vtc.. Bought a metropolis sub ohm tank.. Sold that.. Then got a smok tfv4 mini and now i got an avo 24
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Tfv4 are nice. Avo is also a great RDTA. 
I have a t
Theorem tiny build space but it's all good.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (12/9/16)

You guys know how difficult all this banter is going to make the sorting for the draw for the vendor?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (12/9/16)

@3avape Leaving the competition in your clouds.

@Omar_mk5 @TrueTenacity


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

Wide selection of quality products, friendly service & favorable prices.
@RichJB @Feliks Karp @NewOobY

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

10 minutes to go.

@3avape , holding thumbs


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

@3avape , a priceless vaping experience all the time , everytime.


----------



## Greyz (14/9/16)

@3avape just give me the prize, I haven't won in long 
@Ugi @outlaw_cloud

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

Greyz said:


> @3avape just give me the prize, I haven't won in long
> @Ugi @outlaw_cloud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Oi. Prize is mine pal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (14/9/16)

@brotiform I see what u did there   

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (14/9/16)

brotiform said:


> Oi. Prize is mine pal


Can't blame me for trying  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

@Greyz , we can gave on each  @3avape , here are yours winners

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (14/9/16)

brotiform said:


> @Greyz , we can gave on each  @3avape , here are yours winners


Woohoo!
Move along everybody, nothing to see here. 
Winners have been announced  


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

@3avape , when can @Greyz and I expect notice of our winnings?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vape0206 (14/9/16)

brotiform said:


> @3avape , when can @Greyz and I expect notice of our winnings?


Oh the false hope.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape0206 (14/9/16)

Lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ebi20manu (14/9/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Oh the false hope..
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ebi20manu (14/9/16)

brotiform said:


> @3avape , when can @Greyz and I expect notice of our winnings?


You might have won but they donating it on your behalf to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (14/9/16)

ebi20manu said:


> You might have won but they donating it on your behalf to me


Lol @brotiform donated to @ebi20manu and @Greyz donated to me

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

OP says announcement by 20th Sept.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

Think we in for a wait 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omar_mk5 (15/9/16)

@3avape 

It's here, it's time to blow your mind with the latest greatest Vape products on the market. Be sure to check them out

@Luqmaan_m @MoeB786 @m.y vape


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Omar_mk5 said:


> @3avape
> 
> It's here, it's time to blow your mind with the latest greatest Vape products on the market. Be sure to check them out
> 
> @Luqmaan_m @MoeB786 @m.y vape



You're too late and you used too many words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/9/16)

brotiform said:


> You're too late and you used too many words


   

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (15/9/16)

14th to 20th
Would love to review this RTA.
Looks insane

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar_mk5 (15/9/16)

@brotiform lol I only saw 20th to bad then for me then


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/9/16)

@3avape number one friend to vapers!

@PsyCLown @Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> @3avape number one friend to vapers!
> 
> @PsyCLown @Huffapuff



You're late


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/9/16)

brotiform said:


> You're late


In my dimension Im actually early.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (15/9/16)

@3avape great products, great prices, your one stop international vapeshop.

@Rian @sideshowruki @SAVapeGear


----------



## boxerulez (15/9/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @3avape great products, great prices, your one stop international vapeshop.
> 
> @Rian @sideshowruki @SAVapeGear




Come @brotiform once more ....


And: ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (15/9/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @3avape great products, great prices, your one stop international vapeshop.
> 
> @Rian @sideshowruki @SAVapeGear



You're late 

@boxerulez

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (15/9/16)

How am I late it says until 20 sept?

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (15/9/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> How am I late it says until 20 sept?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk




"From now to 14th Sept by 10:00am Beijing time.
By 20th Sept, we will pick out 2 comments we like the most and then announce the winners."


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/9/16)

@3avape

Happy Chinese traditional Festival hope you have lots of Fun !!!

@Christos @kevkev @Mac75

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ebi20manu (19/9/16)

@brotiform @Vape0206 @boxerulez @Greyz 
The time has come...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (19/9/16)

ebi20manu said:


> @brotiform @Vape0206 @boxerulez @Greyz
> The time has come...



Did I win yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/9/16)

Jeez you guys lol. Its only just turned 00h00 there I guess?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ebi20manu (19/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Did I win yet?


Like @Vape0206 said yes you have won but you prize has been donated to him... Similarly I get @brotiform prize

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ebi20manu (19/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Jeez you guys lol. Its only just turned 00h00 there I guess?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


No its actually like 3 am there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (19/9/16)

@3avape , look forward to sending you a PM with my shipping info

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boxerulez (19/9/16)

Turns out I need this. Just broke the single rba for my XL.

Post screw was cross threaded out the box 

Snapped off trying to back it out.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (20/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Turns out I need this. Just broke the single rba for my XL.
> 
> Post screw was cross threaded out the box
> 
> ...



Best of luck bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (20/9/16)

Good luck to all

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 3avape (20/9/16)

Congratulations to the 1st winner- @brotiform "innovative products, groundbreaking prices and top quality service to match!"
Please send an message to us regarding your shipping details, thank you~

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (20/9/16)

3avape said:


> Congratulations to the 1st winner- @brotiform "innovative products, groundbreaking prices and top quality service to match!"
> Please send an message to us regarding your shipping details, thank you~



DAY = MADE


----------



## Vape0206 (20/9/16)

brotiform said:


> DAY = MADE


Congrats buddy   

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ebi20manu (20/9/16)

brotiform said:


> DAY = MADE


Congrats bud can I send you my shipping details now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (20/9/16)

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/9/16)

Well done @brotiform enjoy your prize! 

Thanks for the giveaway @3avape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3avape (20/9/16)

Here comes another winner @Rude Rudi "Wide selection of quality products, friendly service & favorable prices." Congratulations!
Please send an message to us regarding your shipping details, thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (20/9/16)

Congrats guys  thanks @3avape


----------



## Vape0206 (20/9/16)

Congrats guys.. Enjoy it 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/9/16)

3avape said:


> Here comes another winner @Rude Rudi "Wide selection of quality products, friendly service & favorable prices." Congratulations!
> Please send an message to us regarding your shipping details, thank you!



Whoop!!! Thanks @3avape!!!! You guys rock!!!!
PM sent!!!


----------



## boxerulez (20/9/16)

brotiform said:


> DAY = MADE


Congratz dude!


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/11/16)

Finally received my prize!! Thanks again @3avape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

